# remedies to minimize shingles



## jennytw (Aug 7, 2009)

I have never had shingles before but I have a sister who has battled this off and on for a few years and I know the symptoms. I felt a sore spot on my back and the front side of my torso(straight on from the one on the back) a few days ago. It feels like a sunburn and it sensitive to any touch. I talked with my sister and she had no home remedies, which I understand there may not be any. I am wondering though, what if any are things I can do to make a shingles outbreak more tolerable if this is truely that. I did a search and found some ideas, but I was curious what HT people may know. Thank you in advance.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I had shingles about 4 years ago and once I got over the initial rash and pain, have had no other problems. I learned that the first symptom is often a feeling of numbness, which I had on my upper arm and didn't realize that was it till the rash appeared. You probably know the rash will affect only one side of the body, but can wrap all the way from front to back on that side.

I didn't get the antiviral meds which I understand can help if taken in time.

I treated the rash with cold compresses, calamine lotion, caladryl gel, and lots of gentle washing. You will see suggestions for scrubbing or using bleach but I couldn't imagine that would do anything but cause more damage. Witch hazel helps. Motrin helped the pain, but I have a high tolerance for pain. The pain for me was similar to a broken bone. Gosh, it hurt. Prayer was very helpful for me. I hope your sister doesn't have lasting problems and that you don't have shingles.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Its 5 weeks of heck. I had it on lower left quadrant of my body. Very painful. Cold compresses. Ibuprophen. Lots of strong tea. Thats what got me through it. Luckily no recurrence for several years now. I hope never to have a recurrence. Did I mention its 5 weeks of heck? Some people are so lucky as to get multiple frequent recurrences. This IS something you could wish on your worst enemy but nobody else....


----------



## dancingfatcat (Jan 1, 2008)

L-Lysine taken as a regular supplement helps. Also the prescription medication Acyclovir stops it in it's tracks if taken at the earliest signs. There is also an over the counter med called Abriva. Cover with a bandage till it has scabbed over. DO NOT MESS WITH OR TOUCH THE BLISTERS! Oh and some Ibuprofen for the inflammation and pain.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

If anyone breaks out with the virus a QUICK trip to the doctor for some antivirals will get rid of the rash and pain within a day or two. But it only works if you go right when the breakout occurs within the first two or three days of the rash. Acyclovir will get rid of the rash within hours if you take it soon enough after a breakout.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

L-Lycine (the amino acid) helps prevent re-occurences, and B12 heals the nerve endings. Sublingual B12 from any drugstore or box store is fine.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Get the vaccine when you hit the age of 60....


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I have been updating and filling in more of my herbal medicines notebook and have come across shingles quite often. It is also listed under herpes, since the virus is the same.
This is what I keep finding over and over again.

Treat the nervous system first. calming herbs - valerian root, catnip, passionflower, chamomile.. etc.. but especially borage or skullcap because both of these help to ease adrenal strain and restore and good balance to the adrenal gland.
If you have never had a glass of iced herbal tea or taken an herbal capsule to relieve stress, let me tell you. It is awesome. You can feel it. Not your head so much, but your whole body. You just feel... better. The difference is huge.

Stress is the biggest blow your immune system can take. It's a killer.
So.. once you are inherently calmer and your body is not producing those subtle stress hormone, your body can begin to heal.
I would also suggest some good restorative foods and broths. Eat well. Sleep well.

And the number one herb for shingles (or chicken pox or herpes) is, hands down, lemon balm. You can drink it, as I am now. It is very yummy as an iced tea.
It is also a adrenal gland restorative and a calmer. Tonight was my first glass of a tea that has been steeping most of the day. ( all these years I have been using it only as a bug repellent. I find the scent to be.. powerful. But the flavor is subtle and good.. like regular lemon ice tea. I bet it would be very good sweetened a bit. Hard to tell the difference between that and regular tea) 
I feel... good. I have been testy in the heat and my temper short and just unhappy in general. I feel.. pretty relaxed and mellow. I don't want to kill my family or anything. It's nice.

And it is most excellent as a topical wash, compress etc.. for relieving the pain and actual defeating the virus. Lemon balm is a strong anti-viral. If you want I can link many studies of the effiency of lemon balm as a treatment and cure for shingles.I was amazed to see how mainstream it is going. It's that good.
If I ever encounter a child with chicken pox, lemon balm would be the very first thing I would turn to.
It can be a wash, a poultice etc.. or made into oil or a salve. But in this heat, you would find me making a strong tea and using it as a fomentation. Soak a soft, thin cloth (think flour sack cloth or a bandana) in a strong tea of it and lay it across the area. Dip in and squeeze out and re-apply. In the studies I have been reading, they say the difference can be seen and felt very quickly.
I guess that anything that would bring relief would be a good thing...


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have had shingles 4 times, 2 after the shot. Last time, last year and the worst. I am 56. I have had big green infected sores down to my sternum. Baking soda and/or epson salts baths in cool water helped as much as anything. I have had the antivirals and B-12, little help. Vitamin E oil helped to heal without huge scars....James


----------

